# Increasing case pressure on bullets



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm getting bullet creep/jump in from my 45 LC loads in my 4" S&W 625-9 and wanted to see if any one can give some ideas to tighten it up.

When I push my loads the 5th and 6th shots show increasing bullet jump. I'm using the Redding Profile Crimp die and it's pretty tight but.......









This load is the 335 gr Cast Performance being pushed to over 1000 fps. My Redding expander mics .449". I've been told I can use a 44 mag expander.

Commends?!

Here are pics w/ bullets crimped before firing. Sorry, pic quality is not as good as the other day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you using a roll crimp? (Not familar with Redding dies) I'm presuming the photo is showing how bullet backed out. I'd roll crimp down into the crimp groove on the cast bullets. Your load isn't that bad as the ones listed for rugers and freedom arms revolvers are stronger so you should be able to get on top of it. Hows the accuracy?


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Terry,

The Redding Profile Crimp die does "roll" crimp. Suppose I could take a pic of some crimped loads tomorrow in natural light and post them. Flash photography will more than likely blurr the pic. 

Accuracy is between 1" to 3" @ 25 yds for best 4 of 5 shots.


----------

